# Fischereiabgabe



## flo2014 (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo, brauche mal eure hilfe.
Ich wollte dieses Jahr Hochseeangeln in Heiligenhafen vom Kutter aus. Muß man dann auch eine  Fischereiabgabe entrichten?  
Ich Danke euch schon in voraus fur die Antworten.


----------



## boot (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

von wo kommst du?


----------



## flo2014 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Schleswig Holstein Pinneberg


----------



## boot (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

nein du brauchst keinen Zusatzschein, nur die aus HH usw brauchen einen Zusatzschein.


----------



## boot (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Fischereischein hast du aber?


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

3 € ABBA Schlei#6


----------



## flo2014 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Den braucht man auf dem Kutter ja nicht. War mir nur unsicher wegen dem 10 Euro Fischreiabgabe.


----------



## boot (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 3 € ABBA Schlei#6


Zusatzschein

nein Kutter#6


----------



## boot (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*



flo2014 schrieb:


> Den braucht man auf dem Kutter ja nicht. War mir nur unsicher wegen dem 10 Euro Fischreiabgabe.



Fischereischein braucht *jeder der Angeln möchte*


----------



## mefofänger (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*



flo2014 schrieb:


> Den braucht man auf dem Kutter ja nicht. War mir nur unsicher wegen dem 10 Euro Fischreiabgabe.



wen du keinen angelschein hast solltest du einen machen!!!
aber erst mal machts auch ein touriangelschein kannst du im bürgerbüro kaufen gilt dann 28 tage. mfg


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*



flo2014 schrieb:


> Hallo, brauche mal eure hilfe.
> Ich wollte dieses Jahr Hochseeangeln in Heiligenhafen vom Kutter aus. Muß man dann auch eine Fischereiabgabe entrichten?
> Ich Danke euch schon in voraus fur die Antworten.



Bevor hier weiter falsche Auskünfte kommen....

 In SH benötigt man grundsätzlich einen Fischereischein und muss die Fischereiabgabe von 10,-€ pro Jahr bezahlen. (§ 26 bis 29 Fischereigesetz Schleswig-Holstein)

 Hat man diesen als SH'ler nicht, hat man die Möglichkeit einen Urlauberfischereischein zu erwerben, der 10,-€ kostet und dazu kommt dann noch die Fischereiabgabe von 10,-€, also 20,-€. Diesen Schein kann man bis zu zweimal in einem Jahr für jeweils 28 zusammenhängende Tage erwerben. (§ 5 Abs. 1 der Durchführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz in Schleswig-Holstein)

 Dazu gibt es dann noch für Hochseekutter und Forellenseen eine Ausnahme. Diese befreit die dortigen Angler von der Fischereischeinpflich. Die Befreiung gilt allerdings nur, wenn sich der Kutterkapitän oder der Forellenseebetreiber dazu bereit erklärt eine Aufsichtsführung zu organisieren, der den ganzen Tag auf dich aufpasst und auf die Einhaltung einiger Vorschriften achtet. (§ 5 Abs. 5 der Durchführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz in Schleswig-Holstein)

 In sofern, Fischereischein oder Urlauberfischereischein holen, oder mit dem Kapitän reden, ob er die Aufsicht für den kompletten Tag übernimmt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Moin 

Und wenn der Kutter den In Dänische gewässer fährt.;+


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Dann brauchst du den dänischen Fischereischein. Das wird aber im Vorfeld mit dem Kapitän abgesprochen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du den dänischen Fischereischein. Das wird aber im Vorfeld mit dem Kapitän abgesprochen.



Genau so.


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Moin .

Und Danke:m


----------



## AngelPepe (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Hallo, hab da mal ne Frage. Wenn ich in S-H vom Kutter Angeln möchte, benötige ich ja für 10€ die fischereiabgabe für S-H da ich aus Berlin komme. Kann man den im Internet beantragen oder wo bekomm ich den her? Fischereischein hab ich. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Danke


----------



## mefofänger (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

im bürgerbüro an der küste fragen. da gibt es sie und in einigen angelläden. das weiß ich sicher.mfg


----------



## AngelPepe (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Ok also vorher schon besorgen ist nicht möglich ?


----------



## nowortg (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Hallo zusammen, 

gibt eine Internetseite auf der du die Marke bestellen kannst. 

Stets Petri Heil 
nowortg


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Moin

https://service.schleswig-holstein.de/verwaltungsportal/fvp/fv/MELUR/Fischerei/?sid=19#


----------



## Berliner123 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Baltic kölln in Heiligenhafen hat sie eig immer vorrätig da ;-)


----------



## AngelPepe (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

danke an alle für die infos. wird wahrscheinlich so aussehen, dass ich freitag abend anreise, zu einer zeit, nach den öffnungszeiten und samstag früh gehts ja schon früh raus, also wird es mit der karte direkt vor ort nichts. deswegen werd ich jetzt mal im internet gucken. link wurde ja gepostet. danke


----------



## Berliner123 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Wieso baltic kölln hat doch eig immer offen bevor die Kutter raus fahren und dann machen sie Frühstückspause oder ist es im Winter anderes??


----------



## elle-w (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Haben beide Läden morgens auf,habe sie vorige Woche auch gekauft.


----------



## AngelPepe (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

ok, dass die aufhaben ist schon mal gut. denke werde sie mir aber trotzdem vorher doch übers internet holen. ich kenne meine aufstehgewohnheiten morgens. entweder hab ich dann die karte und der kutter ist weg oder ich bin aufm kutter und hab keine karte. ) 
aber fürs nächste mal dann wenn ich mehr zeit habe weiß ich bescheid


----------

